# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Avance estadístico de Unesa en 2014

## Jonasino

Es un importante documento para quien quiera conocer cifras actualizadas de la producción y el consumo de energía eléctrica en España durante 2014.

Este documento avanza los datos estadísticos más destacados de las actividades eléctricas durante 2014.

Según se recoge en él, la nota dominante del ejercicio fue el descenso del consumo de energía eléctrica, del 1,6%, situándose en niveles similares a los del año 2013. También cayó la producción eléctrica, un 2,6%.

En concreto, la producción con gas natural se redujo un 10%, mientras que la producción hidroeléctrica creció un 5,5% debido a la alta hidraulicidad. También aumentó la producción nuclear un 0,8%, lo que la llevó a ser la primer fuente de generación y a representar más del 20% de la producción nacional. Las fuentes renovables mantuvieron en 2014 un relevante papel y cubrieron, en conjunto, más del 40% de la producción total de electricidad.

avance2014.pdf

Fuente:Unesa

----------

REEGE (17-mar-2015),Varanya (16-mar-2015)

----------

